# Maumee this week...



## Slogdog (May 15, 2008)

How is the river going to be looking mid-week? The water looks to be higher than I thought but timing has got to be good! I just don't like the idea of fishing a waterfall...


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

Slogdog said:


> How is the river going to be looking mid-week? The water looks to be higher than I thought but timing has got to be good! I just don't like the idea of fishing a waterfall...


Was there today and the river is up quite a bit... My guess is sometime tonight that it will crest and begin to head back down. It is fishable even now, but ideal conditions are on the way. My guess is Wednesday


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Took a walk down by white street early this evening since i live close by. Water was way up but plenty of guys hugged against the bank. Saw three fish taken while i was there. Then two by boaters. Guys please, please pick up your trash!!!!


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Careful guys the river is still coming up and is out of shape for a couple of days. About Friday maybe Thursday the holes should be loaded and for the next 10 days or so.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

although high, it will be fishable even tomorrow. im goin up to fremont tomorrow since its closer to my house than maumee and i have the moring off, but im making a trip up to maumee on wednesday and saturday. i anticipate more action on saturday with several days of 70 degree weather and warmer water, but of course things dont always go as predicted either. wednesday will most likely be orleans, saturday id like to try the upstream end of bluegrass at the rapids water permitting, but well have to see how that goes. if not then ill go somewhere along the tow path. if you plan to go on the weekend, better set your alarm clock extra early if you want a decent parking spot. 75 degrees and gettin close to prime time that river will be PACKED!!!


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Yes the river will be packed, exactly why I go in the evenings. Guys will fight for a spot 2 hours before fishing time then by noon they are whipped and I have been happy to step into the spot, but now I use my boat but parking spots are premium in the mornings also. The word is the river has risen 25 inches in the last 24 hours. That will make it tough at best at the maumee right now.


----------



## TiDuhble (Apr 10, 2008)

I was just at maumee today 3/30. And yeah the water was really high this morning and didn't crest till around 8am (supposedly) but the bit was on. I probably hooked up with about 20+ fish. But it took me about 5 hrs to limit out but that is because my setup was 100% correct and I had to fight with some unmovable obstacles. I fished with some great local guys that I met there today and they were just hammering then. 2 of them limited out within an 1 1/2. So just b/c the water is high doesn't mean they are not biting! Happy fishing!


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

The reports that I got later last night was White Street area, with a ounce of weight. But it was hammer time.


----------



## homebrew (Apr 13, 2009)

If I come up and spend the night and fish 2 days at Maumee I can possess 8 walleye at the end of the second day, right? 4 fish per day with no possession limit? Or do I have to process the first day's fish or something? 

Note: This is all extremely hypothetical as I won't catch anything...


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

homebrew said:


> If I come up and spend the night and fish 2 days at Maumee I can possess 8 walleye at the end of the second day, right? 4 fish per day with no possession limit? Or do I have to process the first day's fish or something?
> 
> Note: This is all extremely hypothetical as I won't catch anything...


You can have two limits, date the bags, and make sure you keep a motel or gas station recipt so if you get checked you prove you were there for two days.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

swantucky said:


> You can have two limits, date the bags, and make sure you keep a motel or gas station recipt so if you get checked you prove you were there for two days.


Cool. I'm just a weekend warrior, so I might comer up there this weekend and wet a line. It's been such awhile since I been up that way. I got a pocketfull of leadheads and some clear twisters. If I'm fishing the straight side (wood), which way do I turn my hooks?

In all seriousness, I fugging chomping at the bit right now to get up there. I'll be up Fri-Sun. I did hit some Saugeye last night just to tide me over. It's kinda nice to be able to drive a little shorter distance and still pack the freezer. But I miss the full combat fishing that is the Maumee


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Got two today, it's going to be heating up soon!


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hope so, can't access maumee tackle site, so been checking here and there. River is dropping, so the next round is coming soon...will be up there 14th thru 18th....be good/good fish'n...


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Recondo the run just might be over by then. Yes it is not cut and dried but for the most part the walleye peak is around the 10th and a day after the peak the fish are gone. I would change your schedule to a week earlier. I think with the water dropping now the fish are going to be charging in and if you are looking for your trophy of a life time the big females are within a week of making it to the spawning beds. But the bite(?) will be on. My kid and his buddy went up this evening with the boat so I will have another report after dark tonight.


----------



## GregHatfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Newbie to Ohio but Walleye purist. Do you need waders to chase in the rivers? Left my boat in Minnesota.


----------



## robert44ht5 (Mar 2, 2009)

we saw 5 huge females spewing eggs all over as we dug the hooks out of thier sides and only one of them were legal. the hook was barely in front of the side fins...but they hit it....LOL thats what the jerks said followed by "Hey I been fishing here for years, I know what I am doing...that fish was legal!"

Some folks have no idea and to take a big gal and step on her just to have a few fillets. they can come back when the bite is on and fill thier stringers the right way. But some ppl are dense eh?

Anyways, I fished for 4 hrs after 1pm and took home 0. only saw 1 legal in that time. Tomorrow should be a different story...hittin the morning bite. Maybe see you out there Fisherman3234...glad you found a couple. I also found your color and been shootin it out there.


----------



## robert44ht5 (Mar 2, 2009)

GregHatfield said:


> Newbie to Ohio but Walleye purist. Do you need waders to chase in the rivers? Left my boat in Minnesota.


there are a couple areas that you can find to fish with thigh highs but the problem is that that position would put you behind the line of guys and then you would be in danger of snagging thier waders.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Walked down by the river this evening. Boy is she high and moving fast. Saw many anglers tucked tight against the shoreline. Didn't see any fish taken in the half hour i was at white street or jerome rapids area. Give a few days.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Going to try Friday... First time ever. we'll see what happens!


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

I need a little advise here guys. This will my first time this Friday with three guys from work. Where would be a good place for us to go? None of have fished the river before. I also need waders and the proper fishing supplies. Is maumeetackle a good place to get everything I need?

Thanks,

Keith


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

It's a great place to gear up and I always try to do my business there,instead of the mega outdoor stores.He's usually a little cheaper too.I would imagine their gonna be very busy though.This friday should be the busiest day of the year by far.Good luck.


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

I doubt he will have any waders still in stock. You should pick up some neoprene waders at Gander. They have a good selection. You can pick up a pair of 600gm thinsulate for about 100.00bucks there.Dont go rubber!But I doubt Maumee will have any left.Call first. There is a Myers ,and a Dicks and Walmart near by but then you have to get directions and find them. I would find some Waders near home and buy the rest of your gear at MT.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

KeithOH said:


> I need a little advise here guys. This will my first time this Friday with three guys from work. Where would be a good place for us to go? None of have fished the river before. I also need waders and the proper fishing supplies. Is maumeetackle a good place to get everything I need?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Keith


Bass pro is also not too far of a drive, and they will have everything you need.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> Recondo the run just might be over by then. Yes it is not cut and dried but for the most part the walleye peak is around the 10th and a day after the peak the fish are gone.


Yep..that is right...all the walleyes leave a day after the peak. No reason to come and fish after April 10th. 

Ya' hear that Randy...it's OVER this year on April 10th.


My goodness...the things some people will say. There should be plenty of fish around when you come up Recondo....feel free to PM me a day or two before you come and I'll let you know what is going on.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

BFG said:


> Yep..that is right...all the walleyes leave a day after the peak. No reason to come and fish after April 10th.
> 
> Ya' hear that Randy...it's OVER this year on April 10th.
> 
> ...


Honestly, that is why we scheduled our Vegas trip April 11-17. April 11th is always like the day after Christmas. Gotta wait almost another whole year to do it over again.


----------



## sickle (Apr 15, 2004)

Weekender#1 said:


> Recondo the run just might be over by then. Yes it is not cut and dried but for the most part the walleye peak is around the 10th and a day after the peak the fish are gone. I would change your schedule to a week earlier.



Yea, everyone who fishes the run on a regular basis knows this is the case!!! I've NEVER caught a walleye in the Maumee after April 11th!!!


----------



## homerun (Nov 22, 2009)

I've fished the Maumee and Sandusky for over 35 years. I've caught walleye until May 15th on the Sandusky (up river). Tomorrow will be my first time this year. I'm bringing 2 new fisherpeople (one girl) I'm sure that we will have the river to ourselves.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> I'm bringing 2 new fisherpeople (one girl) I'm sure that we will have the river to ourselves


Good luck to you and may the guys that tangle you up always be willing to let their line out first!!!!!! LOL


----------



## smith.7072 (Apr 1, 2010)

haha the life of getting lines crossed in the maumee...have fun and good luck i have heard white and chartrusse has been hot


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

Dudes, this will be my 5th year..just reading the posts, and I had to look to see that my post was what I posted, must be an April Fool thing...I graduated from Port Clinton, ya'll I have a good ideal of whats what, I just like to read the report....Ah, if ya only knew my history....lol...be good /good fish'n...I'll see ya the 15th..look for the Aztek....and probably a dodge caravan,...you can't stop or deter me...I ate everything Lake Erie had in the 70s...yep, even carp....Frickers in Perrysburg is the hangout in the evenings...smiles...2 weeks!!!! Get your taxes done..might post the hat to look for..


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

stopped by the Maumee after fishing the Lake to see what was going on ,,I saw something very interesting,, a Game Warden writing a ticket for a guy that put a snagged fish on his stringer a week earlier,,they had a picture of him and his fish ,taken from the opposite side of the river,,they had a sequence of pictures,,how they found him again I don't know ,,they told him $127.50 I think, if he pays the fine or he could take it to court if he wants ,I guess he was going to pay the fine ,,the pictures pretty much told the story


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Maumee sounds like the place to stay away from.Glad I have a boat.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

went there this morning and i got 3 and a friend 4 by 8am. i had my chances at my #4 but just coodnt get it in before the constant boat traffic slowed the fishin down. tow path and orange was the color to throw this morn.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Made my first trip to the Maumee ever... Very crowded today! Had fun with Jim the fishing dept. manager from Bass Pro... He kept 2 fish before he had to go to work. I caught 3 and one sucker... Guess which one was legal? LOL! 

It was one of those things to experience and now I can say I did. 

Be courteous out there! Working together is SO MUCH more enjoyable than not.


----------



## Hthclan (May 25, 2009)

This is my first walleye run. I have been down to the river a twice now. Once under the 475 bridge, and second down to the left of the boat launch at Orleans. I have not caught anything. Any tips on where to go, what time, etc.. Any advice helpful.


----------



## Slogdog (May 15, 2008)

Stood in the parking lot at Orleans today and counted 90+ in one line (one of probably 5) and 60+ boats visible from one location. What a madhouse. 

It took me a damn long time but got my limit today at Orleans. Man, good neighbors make all the difference. Great in the morning, classically bad in the evening. Going to be looking for new waders this weekend because thy neighbor can't step up to the line and seems to think a 300 lb man is a better snag than a warreye.


----------



## Walleye007 (Apr 2, 2006)

roger23 said:


> stopped by the Maumee after fishing the Lake to see what was going on ,,I saw something very interesting,, a Game Warden writing a ticket for a guy that put a snagged fish on his stringer a week earlier,,they had a picture of him and his fish ,taken from the opposite side of the river,,they had a sequence of pictures,,how they found him again I don't know ,,they told him $127.50 I think, if he pays the fine or he could take it to court if he wants ,I guess he was going to pay the fine ,,the pictures pretty much told the story


Awesome!!! That said, I have not seen any snaggers for the last two seasons. Everytime I fish, it seems the everyone in the line watches fish come in and comment if its legal or not.


----------



## Walleye007 (Apr 2, 2006)

FSHNERIE said:


> Maumee sounds like the place to stay away from.Glad I have a boat.


Glad you do to. Please spread the word far and wide that river fishing is lousy.


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

its funny how out here everyone goes ape sh.. over snagging while back in texas we dont even use fishing poles but casting nets. I remember catching around 27 groupers and the game warden was there and all he said was "good catch." and i left. Your also allowed to drink while you fish. Man do i miss that.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

went to my favorite part of the tow path this morning and had a limit by 930am. took 2 first timers and they got 1 and 2 but lost several others each. had they kept their fish on they would have limited for sure. did really well with orange, but chartruese also picked up 1 of my fish. all of em were between 21.5 and 23".


----------



## robert44ht5 (Mar 2, 2009)

I hit the ford street area and had a limit by 9:30. Lost a couple and snagged 2. They hit on Hot Pink and white with red fire tail. The other colors may have worked just as well but I never needed to find out. The true trick was how to fish the falling water where it was hard to stay out of the rocks. I was the only one willing to crank that bait fast. I also left first. Most stuck with slow roll and bouncing the snag's. Most caught 1 by the time I left. So change the technique when it is called for. Tomorrow I have to hit the faster water for sure.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

westtoledofisherman said:


> its funny how out here everyone goes ape sh.. over snagging while back in texas we dont even use fishing poles but casting nets. I remember catching around 27 groupers and the game warden was there and all he said was "good catch." and i left. Your also allowed to drink while you fish. Man do i miss that.


Rules are always put in place for a good reason....


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Well guys the females are starting to show up in the Ft Meigs area. What was that I said I think it the run will peak around April 10th. If you are fishing for river running walleye in the maumee from Lake Erie in May, good luck at least the crowds will not give you problems. If you want a stringer full of river eyes you had better visit in the next week. It does not get much better fishing than it was this weekend. Like one per cast.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Quote:
Recondo the run just might be over by then. Yes it is not cut and dried but for the most part the walleye peak is around the 10th and a day after the peak the fish are gone. 

Yep..that is right...all the walleyes leave a day after the peak. No reason to come and fish after April 10th. 

Ya' hear that Randy...it's OVER this year on April 10th.


My goodness...the things some people will say. There should be plenty of fish around when you come up Recondo....feel free to PM me a day or two before you come and I'll let you know what is going on. 

From the well versed BFG and his sidekick Sickle. Guys in a few years u will start to understand the river but your pithy comments were just to easy to lay shame too. Prove me wrong with a stringer of nice fresh walleye out of the river now smart guys.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> From the well versed BFG and his sidekick Sickle. Guys in a few years u will start to understand the river but your pithy comments were just to easy to lay shame too. Prove me wrong with a stringer of nice fresh walleye out of the river now smart guys.


I understand the river completely. I also understand that you are entitled to your opinion and I am to mine. We routinely catch limits through the first week of May in most years. Unfortunately, Mother Nature has thrown us a curve ball this year and we will have to see how it all plays out. You could be correct in 2010, so bask in your eternal glory of awesomeness.


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

Actually there were a few guys with their limit yesterday. Others with one or two, but the fishing is picking up from the weekend. Reports already today with guys with limits. I will have to take my camera today and post on here to show ya! FYI I have caught my share of limits in May! If I find them I will post them pics too!


----------

